# Cervical Polyp Removal by Leep Electrode?



## macie.laurel@gmail.com (May 21, 2016)

Physician brought patient in for cervical polypectomy by leep procedure. Is it appropriate to use 57522? 57500 doesn't seem right because there wasn't actually a cut, the polyp was actually removed with the leep electrode. See procedure note below. 


Indication: 7-8mm friable, bilobed cervical polyp

The patient was brought to the exam room and placed in the dorsal lithotomy position. A grounding pad was placed on her skin. An insulated speculum was placed into the vagina and the smoke evacuation tubing was attached. A colposcopy was not performed. The cervix and vagina were painted with betadine.

Anesthesia: A intracervical block was placed with 5cc's of 1% Lidocaine with Epinephrine

The electrocautery was set to blend mode at 35 watts.
A 10x10mm Leep electrode was used to perform excision of the bilobed polyp and stalk in its entirety. The specimen was sent to pathology. 

The base and the edges of the LEEP specimen were cauterized and Monsel's solution was applied. Hemostasis was achieved. All instruments were removed from the vagina. The grounding pad was taken off of the patient’s skin.
The patient tolerated the procedure well. She was monitored per protocol and discharged home after meeting criteria.


----------



## CodingKing (May 21, 2016)

57522 looks mostly right maybe 57460?  - It says biopsy though, It came up by looking up LEEP in my index.


----------

